
Silencing America as It Prepares for War: John Pilger - DyslexicAtheist
https://newmatilda.com/2016/05/30/silencing-america-as-it-prepares-for-war-john-pilger/
======
LordWinstanley
Brilliant piece. Pilger at his best. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
I almost dismissed it after first half of the article as another RU
propaganda. He didn't let me down and made his position on Trump authoritarian
madness clear too.

Sums up the horror of having to pick between these horrible choices.
lose/lose/lose situation.

